
Venture Capital Funnel Shows Odds of Becoming a Unicorn Are About 1% - sahin-boydas
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/venture-capital-funnel-2/
======
anoncoward111
So only about 400 startups of the 1100 that they tracked that took VC funding
ended up with a status of "not dead yet". About 25 were wildly successful
exits.

So, the raw odds of being the co-founder of a VC raising startup (using USA
population) are about 1 in 150,000. That's actually pretty decent odds.

The chance of being the co-founder of a relatively successful VC funded
startup are 1 in 412,500.

The chance for being a unicorn cofounder? 1 in 7,500,000.

Of course, these statistics should be weighted for ethnic, race, education,
family backgrounds etc. There are more white/asian male CEOs than black female
CEOs for example, which is a tragic and depressing reality.

For context, the chance of turning $10,000 into $3,500,000 through a private
arrangement with a casino is about 1 in 36.

